# Honda HS928tas



## zackspapa (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi group,
I'm new to the forum and i have a question. I own the model listed and had hydrostatic leak on shaft seal . probelm is that now that seal is seated back in and hydrostaic fuild is added machine won't move. when drive lever is depressed torque is being transfered(cause you can see it move gearbox) but machine won't move. i read somwhere else that this could be a roll or dowel pin problem. Oh I love my honda and would only trade it for another or an Italian motorcycle. please help.thanks Doug


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Someone had a similar problem after attempting to change the fluid on one last year. Not sure which forum I read it on, but he had to bleed the air out of his. I am thinking maybe yours has the same problem. I don't have any idea how to bleed it, but I think he found directions in the owners manual or maybe a service manual.

I have heard of some kind of roll pin before too though, so that could be it.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Have a read on this thread:

- The Best Snowblower & Lawnmower Forum - • Information


----------

